# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Carnival time

## MIke R

And town is absolutely mobbed leading up to the parade tomorrow and having just gotten back in town I notice a certain forum member  we all know and love just a little ahead of me on a  mooring  .....pictures  of the insanity to follow tomorrow

----------


## andynap

I'm not there yet

----------


## MIke R

Soon ..... Soon...very much looking forward to it . This has been the busiest sbhonline summer here yet 


Hawke would be proud of me  :Devil Laughing:

----------


## Peter NJ

Rosemary on the ball?

----------


## MIke R

Yep

----------


## andynap

> Rosemary on the ball?



Rosemary's boat.

----------


## JEK

On the buoy. We all knew.

----------


## andynap

> On the buoy. We all knew.



Can be but not  normally called that. A buoy is usually a navigational marker. She's on a mooring ball.

----------


## JEK

Screen Shot 2013-08-21 at 9.03.37 PM.jpg

----------


## KevinS

Well, let me just say this about that.  Buoy or Ball, at least she's not swingin' on the hook.  "Someone" just may have set her up with a mooring...

----------


## Rosemary

Rosemary is having a ball. What a beautiful place.  Looking forward to tomorrow.

----------


## amyb

Keep having fun, Rosemary!

Hope you and Mike hook up soon.

----------


## NHDiane

Looking forward to those pics!!!

----------


## andynap

> Soon ..... Soon...very much looking forward to it . This has been the busiest sbhonline summer here yet 
> 
> 
> Hawke would be proud of me



See if you can get me a parking space :p you got Rosemary a mooring ball.

----------


## KevinS

There will be plenty of parking in the lots by the pier when you visit.  You could probably get a parking space at Bubula's, but you don't want to dine there...

----------


## Grey

Rosemary, I hope you have a great time.  You too, MikeR!

----------


## andynap

> There will be plenty of parking in the lots by the pier when you visit.  You could probably get a parking space at Bubula's, but you don't want to dine there...



Been there done that

----------


## sbhlvr

That Salmon I had at Bubula's was to die for.

----------


## MIke R

Unfortunately weather may be a big time factor in regards to the parade .....we ll see but it looks pretty ominous right now and the parade starts in s half hour 

and Andy parking and docks are plentiful after Labor Day

----------


## amyb

Keep having fun, Rosemary!

Hope you and Mike hook up soon.

----------


## MIke R

Just had a wonderful time on Rosemarys boat over a bottle of rose....

----------


## Rosemary

Thanks, Amy and all!  The parade was great, but the highlight of the day was Lena and Mike coming for a visit.  A windy, beautiful evening in Provincetown; we had a great time together. Lena is lovely, poised, sweet and funny.  Mike entertained us with local stories and offered help with our dinghy...another story.  Mike and Murray are great friends with the owner of...Bubulas!  Dinner tomorrow!!! Such a pleasure to finally meet friends I had yet to meet.

----------


## MIke R

looking forward to Bubulas and I hope John is there but I suspect he will be on a Friday night during 
Carnival week

----------


## KevinS

Front St Menu.jpg

----------


## MIke R

yeah I saw that too...yum!

----------


## MIke R

carn5.jpgcarn6.jpgcarn7.jpgcarn8.jpgcarn9.jpg

----------


## andynap

> Front St Menu.jpg



Thanks Kevin. Are there specials too?

----------


## MIke R

those are the  specials..then there is the regular menu as well

----------


## MIke R

here is another menu which might interest you for that week

















*Appetizer*
*﻿*

     ﻿Black & White Truffle Mac & Cheese     Grilled Portabella, Roasted Beet, Chèvre, Grilled Sun Dried Fig & Prosciutto Napoleon, Beet Oil, Shallot Vinaigrette     Tuna Fettuccini w/ Ponzu, Red Jalapeño, Orange, Guacamole, Cilantro, Tobiko Caviar     Seared Cape Scallop, Cauliflower Apple Puree, Foie Gras Sauce     Maryland Style Lump Crab Cake, Saffron Remoulade, Tomato-Cucumber & Water Cress Salad     Wellfleet  Oysters on Puff Pastry with Spinach, Lemon Chive Butter, Salmon Pearls  & Chilled Oyster Shooter w/ Mango Mignonette     Lobster Stew w/ Sweet Corn, English Peas, Napa Cabbage & Lobster Butter Fondue     Spicy Grilled Shrimp w Avocado Guacamole, Tomato Tomatillo Salsa & Shellfish Glaze     Marinated Grilled Quail Breast w/ Truffle Risotto, Truffle Jus, Micro Salad     Escargots w/ Garlic Cream, Ham, Parsley & Grilled Brioche     Pan Seared Hudson Valley Foie Gras w/ Grilled Brioche, Fresh Cherries & Fig Balsamic  $9.00 

*Soup*
*﻿*

     Silken Corn Cream w/ Chives     Creole Lobster Bisque w/ Basil Whipped Cream     Chilled Melon Soup w/ Whipped Cream & Mint 
  ​
  ​*Salad*​
  Mixed Green Salad with Chèvre Crouton & Red Wine Vinaigrette
  ​

*Sorbet*
  Flavor of the day

​
*Entree*
  ﻿

     Baked Basil Crusted Atlantic Salmon, Fingerling Potato, Tomato and Pea Ragout, Pesto Butter Sauce    $68.00     Roasted Native Swordfish w/ Roasted Tomato Mashed Potato, Snap Peas, Saffron Jus w/ Cilantro    $68.00     Seared Cape Scallops, Corn Risotto, Mushroom & Corn Ravioli, French Beans, Grape Tomatoes, Corn Jus    $70.00     Pan  Seared Native Flounder, Israeli Couscous, Mozzarella, Grape Tomatoes,  Tomato Butter Sauce & Brewster Flats Sea Beans    $67.50     Marinated  Rare Grilled Duck Breast, Spicy Field Salad w/ Duck Confit, Blackberry  Balsamic Duck Sauce, Candied Lemon Julienne    $66.00     Roasted Cornish Game Hen with Foie Gras Polenta, Asparagus, Foie Gras Jus    $65.00     Herb Crusted Roasted Pork Loin, Parsnip Puree, Corn-Apple-Bacon Ragout, Rosemary Sauce            $67.00     Seared  Veal Tenderloin, Truffle Risotto, Brussels Sprout Leaf &  Chanterelle Mushroom Ragout, Asparagus, Chanterelle Sauce    $70.00     Pesto Crusted Rack of Lamb, Pesto Mashed, Broccoli, Chèvre, Fig & Herb Brûlée, Herbed Lamb Sauce    $72.50     Roasted  Tenderloin Tournedos, Purple Potato, Edamame, Leek & Fennel  Ragout, French Beans, & Cabernet Foie Gras Sauce    $69.50 

*Amusements*
*﻿*
*Dessert*
*﻿*

     Mango Gratin    (advance order)     Chocolate Grand Marnier Charlotte   w/ Passionfruit Sauce     Warm Chocolate Cake w/ Coffee Ice Cream     Warm Apple Tart w/ Carmel Sea Salt Ice Cream     Raspberry Lime Bavarian w/ Raspberry Sauce & Citrus English Cream     Baked Strawberry Rhubarb Tart w/Creme Fraiche Ice Cream     Steamed Lemon Pudding w/ Strawberry Rhubarb Compote & Strawberry Sorbet     Raspberry Soufflé w/ English Cream $7.50 (Advance Order)     Creme Brûlée Trio Raspberry, Mango & Pistachio

----------


## andynap

This place is in St Barts- right? Must be new.

----------


## MIke R

Been there forever .....right by where you are staying ..... Used to be Wendi and my end of season dinner place ....always over the top good

----------


## andynap

What flounder is worth $67.50?

----------


## MIke R

> What flounder is worth $67.50?




None that I know of but remember what website you re asking that question in....LOL

llook at their bistro menu it's a lot more reasonable and still good

----------


## MIke R

I think you would really like pb boulangerie and bistro in well fleet to when you re here for dinner ... RAve reviews on it

----------


## andynap

Got it. Thanks

----------

